# If everything been done does a black female brutal death metal band



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

If this exist i want to see it, what about death metal black gurls of america, north america , into an all female all black death metal band, i bet you this exist, and i dont know why ,perhaps because i says so.. this most exist, because blacks folks or more open minded than one can think of, and this is reality as we know and factual, there is no black or white music , there is music and arts?

:tiphat:


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Here's a list of literally every female black metal, death metal, death core, speed metal, thrash metal, nu-metal, groove metal, funeral ambient, and gothic metal band in existence -

http://www.metaladies.com/all-female-metal-bands/

but it seems to be an art form that is exclusively white - wish I could have found at least one for you but allow me to play Dick Freaking Clark on a really weird deathcore version of "American Bandstand" by playing this -






_J'ai essayé de mon mieux, mais je crains que j'ai échoué-mes excuses!_


----------

